# WHY THE FU#K DOES YOUR 10-YEAR OLD NEED A SMARTPHONE?



## Hammer Sandwich (28 May 2011)

I'm watching "The National" as I type this....and I'm absolutely gobsmacked.
The experiment was to take cellphones away from a family for ONE WEEK.

The FU<KERS almost died!!!!

I beg of this forum, (as I appreciate the generally sincere, and no-bullshit climate I've grown used to)....please someone tell me _WHY_ your 10 YEAR OLD CHILD NEEDS A CELL/SMARTPHONE.

Am I the only one not getting this?

P.S....I'm 31, and the only mobile phone I've ever had has been _assigned_, and cannot text....I get along fine..(and I'm on call 24/7).


----------



## Sapplicant (28 May 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I'm watching "The National" as I type this....and I'm absolutely gobsmacked.
> The experiment was to take cellphones away from a family for ONE WEEK.
> 
> The FU<KERS almost died!!!!
> ...




This one's easy.. They don't need a smartphone. Get him/her a bike, or a canoe. Maybe a nice, oh, I don't know, football? Anything but a smartphone. Hell, even a Red Rider carbine action range model air rifle....


----------



## Spanky (28 May 2011)

I agree!  There is absolutely no reason for a 10- year old to have ANY phone let alone a smartphone.  There is no reason for any kid to have one until at least high school, and then one that doesn't text.


----------



## navymich (28 May 2011)

To add on to this, why does a 10 year old need a facebook account?  My kids were the different ones at school because they didn't get an account until they were 13.  And they STILL don't have cell phones of any kind.  Society as a whole always seems to be moaning about kids growing up so fast.  Well, society isn't helping the cause at all!  What happened to 10 year old girls wearing jeans and tshirts, running around a playground and being a kid?  Now they are wearing makeup, doing their hair, spending their life at their computer.  And because "all the other kids are doing it", my kids see hubby and I as the meanies because we won't cave.  I could rant some more.....but I'll leave it at this.


----------



## HavokFour (28 May 2011)

I still have never owned a mobile phone, I miss the 90's.


----------



## 57Chevy (28 May 2011)

What the hell is a smartphone anyway ?


----------



## acooper (28 May 2011)

A smartphone generally is a cell phone with a bunch of other schtuff included, like Internet access, a calendar, email, etc. Blackberries, Droids, etc are all smartphones. Unfortunately you do not need a smartphone to text...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 May 2011)

I don't have a problem with a ten year old having a cell phone.

So long as it's an emergency 911 type with very limited talk time and no other capabilities.


----------



## Journeyman (28 May 2011)

I don't have a smart phone, seldom wear a watch, wear jeans and t-shirts and run around playgrounds (although my "playgrounds" serve beer and I don't run very fast), and I've made the transition from my parents telling me to grow up to my kids telling me to grow up.

Hey, I must be a 10-year old!   :nod:


----------



## Jeremy360 (28 May 2011)

I've owned an MP3 phone years ago, I ran it over with a Bobcat.  I then owned a Blackberry that I felt I required, I dropped it and it exploded.  Now, 5 years and hundreds of impact drops into the life of a Motorola V360:







Honestly, the duty phones are newer.  That said, I would NEVER give a child under 14 or so a functional phone.  There was a spot on the news a few years ago for a phone that could store three numbers and dial 9-1-1, nothing else.  My kids would get one of those and no Facebook account until well into high school.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 May 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> There was a spot on the news a few years ago for a phone that could store three numbers and dial 9-1-1, nothing else.



That's the kind I'm talking about.


----------



## cphansen (28 May 2011)

The only reason a 10 year old needs a cell phone is to siphon money from your pockets into the cell phone service provider's coffers.

During Hurricane Katarina in New Orleans. Cell phone text messages were the only way many people could communicate and get help. The main cell phone service center there was flooded and the individual cell tower sites without electricity just stopped working. Now the service providers flew in emergency towers which were powered by generators but they couldn't handle all the traffic.

Now ATT wireless also reversed the charges for text messages for the time of the emergency, but for months afterwards people were calling in to dispute their current charges because their kids were texting all their friends and downloading jokes etc.

But the thing most people forget is many area have bad or no coverage. My home has no coverage at all, it's near a river and is flat and low laying and there aren't any repeaters in a good spot to attach to.

People actually take cell phones with them into the backwoods on hunting trips etc. and get very upset when their cell phones has no coverage. Cell phones are dependent on having towers nearby and quite frankly there are many areas without coverage. Cell phones can be incredibly sophisticated versatile tools but without coverage they're absolutely useless.

Do not consider your cell phone as a piece of survival gear. The only thing a cell phone is good for in the woods is if you get two more cellfones from your buddies and some twine, you can make a bolo.


----------



## Sapplicant (28 May 2011)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> People actually take cell phones with them into the backwoods on hunting trips etc. and get very upset when their cell phones has no coverage. Cell phones are dependent on having towers nearby and quite frankly there are many areas without coverage. Cell phones can be incredibly sophisticated versatile tools but without coverage they're absolutely useless.
> 
> Do not consider your cell phone as a piece of survival gear. The only thing a cell phone is good for in the woods is if you get two more cellfones from your buddies and some twine, you can make a bolo.



Agreed.

_Machines are gonna fail and the system's gonna fail...then, survival. Who has the ability to survive? That's the game - survive._

Do the right thing, and get the kid a fishing rod instead. 

I also agree, though, that in an urban setting, one of those phones that has mommy/daddy's number, an emergency contact, and 911 could be useful. Just make sure they know better than to prank call 911, that could be rather frustrating for all parties involved.


----------



## BernDawg (28 May 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> My kids would get one of those and no Facebook account until well into high school.



Ah, outside our lane I see. I get the impression you do not currently have children so don't count you eggs before they've hatched. ;-)

The truth of the matter is that this is the new reality. Our kids socialize with these devices. When we were kids we spent hours on the phone (Land line) and our parents cursed the damned things as a waste of time. Heaven forbid you called the radio station in the next town over to request a song on Saturday night cause it cost $.50 for the call. The more things change the more they stay the same.

My kids get a phone when they start High School. Why? So I can call them when I need to. When you're  a busy parent, trying to schedule a myriad of events, sports, field trips, etc. this mobile form of communication becomes a valuable tool. If the technology exists why not take advantage of it. (just for the record they do not get smart phones)

The same can be said for Facebook. Make sure your on your kids friend list and subscribe to their posts. I know what they're talking about and they're OK with that. I see the opposite every day from friends of my kids that asked to be friends of mine (I *never* ask them) and they say some pretty wild stuff. my kids? Not so much, cause they know I'm "in the room".  I know my kids aren't angels but at least they may appear that way on a public forum.  Facebook can also be used as a communication tool. I coached youth soccer and created a page for the team, added all the players with FB accts and any of the parents that wished to be subscribed as well. Funny thing, people that have bad habits when it comes to email check their FB acct and, lo and behold, information gets passed on.

There's my $.02 take it or leave it.

Cheers
Bern


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 May 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> ....please someone tell me _WHY_ your 10 YEAR OLD CHILD NEEDS A CELL/SMARTPHONE.



Were they born with it attached to them, No!  There is no need for a cell/smartphone.  There is indeed a "want" factor there. If the power goes out, you need food, you need water, you need oxygen, your cell phone/smart phone will probably not work within 6-12 hours once the UPS's at the cell towers deplete their batteries. But yet, the child can still live!

Remember the jokes years ago where men wore the pants in the family when their wives allowed them to?  I think we are seeing a shift where the kids are calling the shots because parental units would prefer to be friends and equals to their kids and not mentors and leaders.

If a 10 year old kid wants a cell phone, get them a SIN number and tell them to get a job to support it, otherwise the answer is NO!


----------



## Spanky (28 May 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Remember the jokes years ago where men wore the pants in the family when their wives allowed them to?  I think we are seeing a shift where the kids are calling the shots because parental units would prefer to be friends and equals to their kids and not mentors and leaders.


Therein lies the problem!  That is a factor in so many more situations than cell phones.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 May 2011)

Why does this thread remind me of this Piece;

http://youtu.be/9N2E93VzQSA

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 May 2011)

Jesus H, we're not talking about being left outside a zombie free zone, post apocalypse or being lost in the wilds of BC with two missing toes from an errant axe blow. Who the fuck cares about cell coverage in the woods.

We're talking about little ten year old Suzy getting stalked on the way home from her urban school. That emergency 911 cell phone could make the difference between her getting home or a new lifetime job in Belarus.

Try stay on track here.


----------



## cphansen (29 May 2011)

Well having worked in a wireless provider's call center for five years, I can tell you the majority of the calls are to dispute the service charges junior ran up using text or downloading songs or games.

A 10 year old does not need a cell phone, they may want it but they don't need it. As for 10 year old Suzie going home from school, she will also have coverage problems. Big cities have major bad coverage are and you can't depend on having good coverage in case of an emergency. If little Suzie is being stalked what chance does she have of getting off a call, and continuing to maintain a link.

A cell phone may be comforting to a parent but is pretty useless (IMO) to stop a kidnapping or assault. It would make more sense to have a device with UPS and a siren and flashing lights to warn people around there's a problem. The device could also send a radio signal saying here I am.

And as for people lost in the woods, I have received many more messages complaining of coverage in the woods then for missing children and people.


----------



## Navalsnpr (29 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We're talking about little ten year old Suzy getting stalked on the way home from her urban school. That emergency 911 cell phone could make the difference between her getting home or a new lifetime job in Belarus.



So you get a child a cell phone that is GPS enabled and has pre-programmed numbers put in by the parent as well as 9-1-1. No text, no internet, no email.


----------



## Spanky (29 May 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> So you get a child a cell phone that is GPS enabled and has pre-programmed numbers put in by the parent as well as 9-1-1. No text, no internet, no email.


A phone such as that would fir the bill perfectly for younger children.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 May 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> So you get a child a cell phone that is GPS enabled and has pre-programmed numbers put in by the parent as well as 9-1-1. No text, no internet, no email.



*That is exactly what I have been saying since the beginning of this thread. *


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 May 2011)

Here's my view on this.

I don't have a cell phone, and I'm 14 going into highschool. It's not that my parents don't trust me or anything, I've just never wanted one. Now that I'm going into highschool, and leaving all my other friends behind (I'm going to a different school than everyone else) we've both agreed that a cell phone (just a flip phone) is becoming ideal for several reasons:

1. Plans are becoming cheaper now.
2. Good way to touch base, especially since the school is far away and I would need a ride for any teams I join.
3. Keeps me in touch with friends, instead of calling them (texting).
4. It's a small town, but you never know when an emergency might happen. What if we're out for a walk, and someone gets hurt?
5. I'm responsible, and will not use it in class/inappropriate times.
6. We have coverage all over my area.

So that's basically why I'm getting a simple phone.


----------



## BernDawg (29 May 2011)

RemembranceDay: 
Well said, you're far more articulate than many teenagers I know.


----------



## Hawk (29 May 2011)

Check Remembrance Day's profile - she's a Leading Cadet! This proves what I've been spouting since my son was a Cadet - there's no organization better for a kid than Cadets! She's learned about responsibility, and seems to be putting it into practice.

Hawk


----------



## Mudshuvel (29 May 2011)

I work for the Red Circle communications company here in Canada. You would be appalled concerning how many calls I recieve a week because their 'twelve year old child" either: lost their phone, broken their phone, had their phone stolen.. etc

Most calls consist of: "Well, my child is careful, the screen broke on its own."  "The phone's defective, they should be made to withstand short falls."  "Apple should know kids will use this phone, its stupid they have an easily breakable phone."

I'm sure that all kids need a phone for emergency purposes, I understand that. However, the child does not require a device that is one giant screen that plays movies, mp3s, Super Nintendo games, and facebook. Get them the Firefly or a Nokia flip. Those phones can easily be dropped and saved as opposed to the $550 Sony Ericsson Play or iPhone 4.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 May 2011)

We're circiling the drain people. Everything here has been said at least twice now.

Wrap it up or post a _new_ perspective.


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 May 2011)

Thank you, BernDawg and Hawk.

I know this is off topic, but please, bear with me.

I've found Cadets to be a great program. It helps teens become the next generation's leaders, and teaches them the proper skills to do so. In my short time, I've already had experiences that I've never had, or would have, before. I've learnt to shoot a rifle, sail a boat, command a division, participate in a drill competition, be a quartermaster, be a DPO, and so many other things that I can and will  use often. It has made me open my mind to things outside just my home and my community. I've made great friends, including many in the Forces. My friends at school think that it's crazy that I like, even love something like that, but I think that it's incredible. I tell them to come for one night and try it out. They come, and I don't know what it is, but they always have a great time. 


Moving on.

At my school, there's been some issues with cell phones. Within 22 minutes of each other May 23, two 911 calls were made. The officers responded to both, and now cells are confiscated if seen. That's the story in an eggshell. They were deliberate calls, and both were in my grade.

Just putting that out there.


----------



## Steve1987 (29 May 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> The same can be said for Facebook. Make sure your on your kids friend list and subscribe to their posts. I know what they're talking about and they're OK with that. I see the opposite every day from friends of my kids that asked to be friends of mine (I *never* ask them) and they say some pretty wild stuff. my kids? Not so much, cause they know I'm "in the room".  I know my kids aren't angels but at least they may appear that way on a public forum.  Facebook can also be used as a communication tool. I coached youth soccer and created a page for the team, added all the players with FB accts and any of the parents that wished to be subscribed as well. Funny thing, people that have bad habits when it comes to email check their FB acct and, lo and behold, information gets passed on.



Hi Bern,

With facebooks privacy settings, you kids are only letting you see what they want you to see as one their "friends".

I'm assuming your kids are intelligent so really they could hide whatever they want from your account, I'm not a parent, but why bother browsing your childrens account from your own account when they could be easily censoring what you see anyway? 

My little brother does these tricks to hide things from mom who is his "friend" on facebook all the time.  He'll make it so she can't see certain pictures, wall posts, messages, relationship status ect. ect. it's very simple.

-Steve


----------



## navymich (29 May 2011)

Steve1987 said:
			
		

> With facebooks privacy settings, you kids are only letting you see what they want you to see as one their "friends".



Our kids know that their computers are a privilege, not a right.  Hubby and I have the admin accounts on their computers and have also put the Windows live family safety program on it.  As well, we have their user names and passwords for all sites that they have access to.  They know that if we ever have any doubts, that the sites will be checked out.  We do give them their privacy but they know that at any moment, we could do a "spot check" on them.  So far so good!


----------



## Cui (29 May 2011)

I totally agree with the post above. Cadets is a great thing for youth to be involved in, taught me to be very responsible.

I am currently in grade 12 and have never had a cell phone before this past September. I just never saw the need for one. My dad got me a smart phone from Wind Mobile because they had a cheap plan for students and a discount on handsets. I personally found it useful since I'm a flight commander at my cadet unit, so if the SWO or one of the officers wants information to be passed down the chain of command, they can call me on my cell, and then I can call or send a text to my 2IC and section commanders, without me having to be at home. As well I started driver's ed, so I can co-ordinate in car practice sessions with my driving instructor without tying up the land line at home. As well I can co-ordinate my schedule, make notes to myself, and use it as a calculator when I don't have one on hand.

Now I actually had more problems with the phones themselves than the plan. My dad paid for the first phone, and told me if anything happened to it, then I'm on my own. Sure enough, my first phone just died on me for no reason, since it was still under warranty, I got a new one for free. But due to my own carelessness I dropped the second one after a few months, and the screen got shattered. I down-graded to a brick phone, paid out of my own pocket from the money I made as a staff cadet during the previous summer, now my phone has all the same features as a smart phone, but for a lot cheaper.  ;D

I think a cell phone is a good thing for older kids if they are responsible enough and have the financial resources to at least cover some of the costs of the phone. But a ten-year old? No way


----------



## Armymedic (29 May 2011)

She desn't.

My 10 yr old wants a phone because I gave my 14 y.o. my 3 year old smart phone when I upgraded. Because the plan was done, that phone is now a talk and text, pay as you go phone.

She has no need for one, and when she does eventually get a phone, it will be a simple phone with a pay as you go plan for talk and text only.


----------



## 57Chevy (29 May 2011)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> People actually take cell phones with them into the backwoods on hunting trips etc. and get very upset when their cell phones has no coverage.



There is such thing as satelite cellphones for those real backwoodsman hunter/fisherman/camper types that get reception anywhere.
You know, like Steven Segal used to call the headshed on the movie "Under Siege"

Satellite phone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_phone


----------



## BernDawg (30 May 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> There is such thing as satelite cellphones for those real backwoodsman hunter/fisherman/camper types that get reception anywhere.
> You know, like Steven Segal used to call the headshed on the movie "Under Siege"
> 
> Satellite phone
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_phone



Or this for emergency communications. Minimal but satellite accessed.

http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=101

Yes I understand that FB acct holders can hide information from certain users but common sense must prevail, if your kid spends an hr on FB and you don't get any status updates from them somethiing's up and it's dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Sapplicant (30 May 2011)

My biggest concern for giving a smart phone to a 10 year old, is that with the world at their fingertips, they might not want to bother going out and truly experiencing it for themselves. It just doesn't seem healthy.


----------



## c.jacob (30 May 2011)

I find it kind of funny (funny weird not funny ha ha).  I own some kind of Samsung cell phone.  I spend more time doing one type of business or another on it than using it socially.  I can flip it open, dial a number, talk and close it.  It can even text and take a picture too.  It has lasted me a few years now and still working great (knock on wood).  

The funny part is when I have that and a young teenager has a blackberry or a smartphone that I've learned is not cheap and it appears to be a necessity for a teenager.  Meanwhile I've seen many of these smartphones and blackberries break easily and often I hear of people having to buy a new one every few months because they've broken it or gotten it wet.  I also don't understand why people give up a perfectly working phone to have the latest phone.

My  :2c:

So all that considered.   I will keep my Samsung thingamabob til it konks out before I see what my best option is.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2011)

Jacob said:
			
		

> I find it kind of funny (funny weird not funny ha ha).  I own some kind of Samsung cell phone.  I spend more time doing one type of business or another on it than using it socially.  I can flip it open, dial a number, talk and close it.  It can even text and take a picture too.  It has lasted me a few years now and still working great (knock on wood).
> 
> The funny part is when I have that and a young teenager has a blackberry or a smartphone that I've learned is not cheap and it appears to be a necessity for a teenager.  Meanwhile I've seen many of these smartphones and blackberries break easily and often I hear of people having to buy a new one every few months because they've broken it or gotten it wet.  I also don't understand why people give up a perfectly working phone to have the latest phone.
> 
> ...



I have a Motorola i1 Mike phone built to Mil Spec standards (Military Spec 810F certified for blowing rain, dust, shock, vibration, temperature extremes, low pressure, salt fog, humidity and solar radiation.) plus I have it in a hard enclosure. My smartphone won't break easily nor am I concerned about it getting wet. I can do anything on it that I can do on my desktop, and if I can't, I can open my desktop from my phone and operate my desktop wherever I'm at and see the results on my phone.

Oh, and when the wife calls and says she can't do something on hers, I can take her's over from my phone and fix the problem.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 May 2011)

I will give my daughters a basic cell phone when they get a bit older so that they can call and text, texting can be quite handy. I want here to be able to call me at any time so I can come get her, to many wolves out there. If she runs up bills then she will have to pay for them out of any money she gets. Most plans seem to have unlimited texting nowdays.


----------



## Wookilar (2 Jun 2011)

Another side to consider is the fact that more and more families are getting rid of land-lines altogether.

While I agree that no 10-year old "needs" a smart phone, my youngest certainly needs something. We have no land-line, Mrs Wook and I both have our own (simple, non-smart) cell phones, so what about the few times we don't beat the bus home and she is home alone? I know my paranoia can get the better of me sometimes, but she should be prepared for an emergency as best as we can prepare her.

As for which particular phone, well that really depends on your carrier and your current plan. Many carriers now offer serious disocunts for multiple phones sharing data and time plans, as long as you buy a certain class of phone.

That Firefly phone is interesting, have to do some research on that one.

Wook


----------



## chrisf (2 Jun 2011)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Another side to consider is the fact that more and more families are getting rid of land-lines altogether.



Try finding a working pay phone in a public place any more. They're getting rarer and rarer.

I left my cell at home a few weeks ago, had to take a cab to get from point a to b, figured no big deal, I've got a quarter. Couldn't finda pay phone, couldn't find any of those direct lines to the cab companies either. Ended up walking. 

(Why did I not borrow a phone? It was 2 in the morning and I was by myself)


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Jun 2011)

The quarter wouldn't have done much good anyway; it now costs 50 cents.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2011)

Both my 14 and 15 year old have cell phones. In my line of work, i wanted to make sure i could reach them anywhere, at anytime because i often leave home on short fuzes and my i don't always land at home base after a flight. They had their left and right of arcs for using them. Since them, my oldest got a smartphone for Christmas. Her laptop had fried so she was using the new phone instead. My youngest had a regular phone but last week she inherited my iPhone 3G that i replaced.

Do they "need" them ? Of course not, not anymore than i "need' one.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Try finding a working pay phone in a public place any more. They're getting rarer and rarer.


Well if those damn Agents would stop breaking them and just leave Neo alone...


----------



## helpup (3 Jun 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> The quarter wouldn't have done much good anyway; it now costs 50 cents.


  

Darn and I remember it being a dime


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jun 2011)

WHY THE FU#K WOULD I WANT A CELL PHONE?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (3 Jun 2011)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> WHY THE FU#K WOULD I WANT A CELL PHONE?



Ladies and Gentlemen......we have a winner!!!!!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen......we have a winner!!!!!



Well, me personally, i like being able to leave my house when i'm on 2-hour standby, so a cellphone it is.


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

I'd just prefer a pager...but then again, since there aren't many payphones around anymore, I guess I need the cell anyway  :.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (3 Jun 2011)

What is pa-ger?  ???


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

Please tell me you're joking??!!

MM


----------



## helpup (3 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Please tell me you're joking??!!
> 
> MM



I wouldnt bet on it I have some young guys who didnt get the pager idea.  Sure they were around when those kids were in school but only used by very few people.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

We still had pagers for the standby crew when i joined the Sqn in 2005. I think we got rid of them sometime in 2006 when it was realized nobody was signing them out as we all had cellphones anyways.


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

If I had my own way, I'd just have the pager with a numeric coding system and a duty watch only access..."please call duty dork" or "straight get your butt in".   Less fuss.

MM


----------



## helpup (6 Jun 2011)

One guy only knew of pagers as a large coaster like thing that lights up.  He asked if that was allowed as his wife was pregnant, about to deliver in a few weeks and the doctor recommended he get a pager since he didn't have a current cell phone.  He came in and tried to explain to me why he would need to carry something like that around.  

I knew he was describing the pagers from restaurants and asked him if he knew what pagers were.   ;D


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2011)

helpup said:
			
		

> One guy only knew of pagers as a large coaster like thing that lights up.  He asked if that was allowed as his wife was pregnant, about to deliver in a few weeks and the doctor recommended he get a pager since he didn't have a current cell phone.  He came in and tried to explain to me why he would need to carry something like that around.
> 
> I knew he was describing the pagers from restaurants and asked him if he knew what pagers were.   ;D



I wore a personal issue alpha-numeric pager home after every shift ( except when on vacation ) from Sept. 11, 2001 until the day I retired. Prior to 9-11, I ( like many others ) left it in my locker at end of shift. It was a pleasure and relief to hand it back to them.


----------



## helpup (6 Jun 2011)

Times have changed, as kids we use to have the Fisher Price telephone that had the circle dial ring a real phone sounding bell ( as most phones had a real bell in them then.  The handset was connected to the body by length of cord that would be illegal now as a strangling hazard.  And those eyes the moved back and forth as you pulled it.  These days my daughter plays with more versions of cell phones or cordless phone.  

Why does a 10 year old need a smartphone? They don't obviously, but times change and a persons wants will change as the level of technology that their peers have inevitably rise.  You don't have to like it, hell you can even fight it.  But until the world falls apart a form of it is there. 

I don't think it will be too much longer before the kids are asking for the implants.  And I am not talking about cosmetic ones.


----------

